#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-18
<KL> السلام عليكم
<thelinuxer1> KL: و عليكم السلام
#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-19
<EgyParadox> howa elbot elbrens dah beylog kol 7aga?
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer1
<thelinuxer1> hey man
<thelinuxer1> yes it does
<thelinuxer1> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/16/%23ubuntu-eg.html
<thelinuxer1> EgyParadox: sorry asdak eih kol 7aga ?
<EgyParadox> kol7aga betet2al mesh elmeetings bas
<thelinuxer1> aiwa el mafrood
<EgyParadox> ah ya3ni ana belzat akhod bali ana ba2ool eh :D
<thelinuxer1> kol 7aga
<EgyParadox> elmohem enta 3amel eh?
<thelinuxer1> EgyParadox: tamam el7l, enta eih el a7'bar ?
<EgyParadox> ana el7amdolelah
 * EgyParadox brb dist-upgrade
 * EgyParadox release-upgrade*
<thelinuxer1> ok
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer2: howa feeh kam thelinuxer belzabt ? :D
<thelinuxer2> el connetion zay el zeft we kol shewaya ba disconnect we acconnect
<thelinuxer2> we kol mara beyedeeny esm gedeed 3ashan ely ablo already taken
<EgyParadox> ento akeed elisp beta3ko ya linkdsl ya linkdsl
<Neo31> Hello world :)
<sarhan> hello guys :D
<Neo31> hello a3Dman EgyParadox kim0|vacation Remoun sharno :)
<EgyParadox> hello
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hello everybody
<EgyParadox> Neo31 sarhan
<Neo31> how are you EgyParadox ?
<Neo31> ahla ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> dead walk here :p
<sarhan> EgyParadox: we are your neighbours
<sarhan> from ubuntu tunisia :D
<EgyParadox> oh welcome :D
<Neo31> what's up here EgyParadox :)
<sarhan> can you give us some tea? me and Neo31 ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> hhh sarhan :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D hey EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> LOL I thought we are the the only people who say hhhhh
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> I do too
<ubuntiste-msakni> hhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> but most tunisans use mdr and some french abv
<sarhan> we use hhh too :P
<sarhan> most tunisians use it
<Neo31> I think hhh is international
<Neo31> everybody lough the same way right!
<ubuntiste-msakni> EgyParadox, what's up in egypt & u-eg??
<ubuntiste-msakni> yodhorni innés ilko ocuupé, ké a7na fadhine chghol Neo31 w sarhan
<EgyParadox> what is up in egypt is actually alot but about ubuntu-eg I didn't attend the last meeting so i dont know :D
<Neo31> ok :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> ok :)
<sarhan> EgyParadox: andkom elkasba3 fi mesr?
<EgyParadox> elkasba3?
<Neo31> kasba
<EgyParadox> anglais si'l vous plais
<EgyParadox> :D
<Neo31> they have maydan etta7rir sarhan
<Neo31> :p
<sarhan> yes i forgot it :D
<EgyParadox> What about ubuntu tunisia ?
<EgyParadox> btw What is your channel?
<Neo31> we are preparing a new management team
<Neo31> #ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> and I guess there will be a lot of news next months :)
<sarhan> we will ban all rcd members :D
<EgyParadox> rcd?
<Neo31> lool sarhan
<sarhan> mauve bel anglais?
<Neo31> yep sarhan
<Neo31> purple I think
<sarhan> EgyParadox: purple :D
<EgyParadox> moov
<Neo31> EgyParadox he refers to the former political party
<Neo31> in tunisia
<ubuntiste-msakni> EgyParadox, I see that you're preparing for the UGJ.. If we organize a UGJ in Tunisia we will do a broadcast between the two LoCo
<EgyParadox> ohhh ok
<EgyParadox> :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> what are you thinking about this EgyParadox Neo31 sarhan ??
<Neo31> nice idea ubuntiste-msakni :)
<sarhan> ubuntiste-msakni: oui pourquoi pas
<sarhan> on doit commencer à préparer l'event dès la fin de ce mois :)
<EgyParadox> broadcast between ubuntu-eg and ubuntu-tn?
<ubuntiste-msakni> +1 sarhan
<ubuntiste-msakni> yes EgyParadox .. what are you thinking about the idea?
<sarhan> ubuntiste-msakni: c'est dèjà dans le todo list
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni we should start planning for that first and make an official proposal to their loco
<ubuntiste-msakni> normalement oui, inclus dans la partie events
<Neo31> till now we have nothing planned yet
<EgyParadox> ubuntu tunisia members thelinuxer is our team leader
<Neo31> hello thelinuxer :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> hey thelinuxer :D
<thelinuxer> Neo31: ubuntiste-msakni Hey guys :)
<sarhan> hello thelinuxer :)
<sarhan> how many ubuntu members in egypt?
<thelinuxer> hi sarhan :)
<thelinuxer> I didn't know it was the inspection day today :D
<EgyParadox> LOL
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> this is not an inspection thelinuxer ;)
<thelinuxer> we have about 20 active members
<sarhan> thelinuxer: it isn't :)
<Neo31> just a visit
<thelinuxer> and others only active on the mailing list
<Neo31> we are just simple membres
<thelinuxer> Yeah I know I was just kidding :D
<Neo31> thelinuxer you will prepare for UGJ this year right?
<thelinuxer> yes isA
<thelinuxer> we already have the event created and the team knows about it
<thelinuxer> hope it will be better than our last attemp ...
<Neo31> cool
<thelinuxer> can we help with anything ?
<Neo31> well as far as I know there wasn't an UGJ before in tuisia
<Neo31> tunisia
<sarhan> some coffee or tea
<Neo31> and it is on your todo list for this year
<sarhan> Neo31: our :D
<Neo31> our
<Neo31> *
<Neo31> sorry
<Neo31> hhh
<thelinuxer> lol, np
<Neo31> anyway
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni had an idea of a cooperation between our two loco teams (something like boardcasting or something like that)
<Neo31> We will start working on it soon and I will contact you when things get clear and we feel we are ready for it :)
<Neo31> I will send an official request on your mailing list inchalah
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<thelinuxer> sure, absolutely perfect. Either send it directly to me or the mailing list
<thelinuxer> both of our teams will benefit from working together isA
<Neo31> thank you thelinuxer :) and thanks to ubuntiste-msakni for the idea :)
<thelinuxer> and thanks to all of you guys, looking forward to this ...
<ubuntiste-msakni> You're welcome chief :D I hope that we can prepare for the UGJ before 11.09
<Neo31> :)
<thelinuxer> ubuntiste-msakni: isA we will :)
<Neo31> we must ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> it's not just hope :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> you're right Neo31 :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> I like the channel guys, I add it to my favorite list :D
<thelinuxer> ubuntiste-msakni: lool, that's cool may be we will have someone to chat here at last :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<Neo31> lol
 * EgyParadox added #ubuntu-tn to his fav channels 
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D
<Neo31> :)
<thelinuxer> sorry got disconnected, i have been suffering from these disconnections since last week :(
<EgyParadox> I think collaborations will benefit both teams, we should do this a lot
<thelinuxer> of course
<ubuntiste-msakni> sure :)
<EgyParadox> How many members are in the Tunisian team?
<ubuntiste-msakni> emmmmmm.. I'n not sure.. for know there is may be 15 active members who login to the channel when they found a free time..
<ubuntiste-msakni> sarhan, Neo31 have you an idea about this?
<Neo31> i guess it maybe more ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> not sure abt the channel
<sarhan> between 20 and 30
<ubuntiste-msakni> XD
<Neo31> I guess the average is from 4 to 15 members available on the channel, and it may be more during reunions and activities on the chan
<EgyParadox> Officially we have a lot of members (on launchpad) but not all of them are active
<Neo31> yep, up to 30 something like that
<Neo31> on launchpad we have ant 125
<Neo31> on the mailing list I think nizarus may confirm the number
<Neo31> and on fb we have 700- members
 * Neo31 is very hungry, should have launch
 * ubuntiste-msakni too :(
<EgyParadox> !alternate
<lubotu3> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Neo31> EgyParadox alternate = no gui
<Neo31> just a screen with blue, white and red colors
<Neo31> :p
<EgyParadox> yea I know I just wanted to know more about it
<Neo31> it uses ncurses so it is stillc ool
<EgyParadox> only for geeks :P
<Neo31> hh, geeks would go for kernel compliation and stuff like that
<Neo31> that is the easiest thing a geek can do
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> compilation*
<EgyParadox> That means I am not a geek, I never tried to compile the kernel yet I know how to do it theoretically
<Neo31> same here EgyParadox ;) my cpu will crash if I do some intense work on it for long hours, I need better hardware
<elacheche_anis> méla fik 3lya mén jarrabich Neo31 :p
<Neo31> it will crash in just 30 minutes :(
<sarhan> elacheche_anis: Neo31 3ala chneya ta7kiou?
<Neo31> what elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> <EgyParadox> That means I am not a geek, I never tried to compile the kernel yet I know how to do it theoretically
<Neo31> sarhan nhar elkoll ycompili, sa7a lik
<elacheche_anis> http://www.tn.kernel.org/
<elacheche_anis> I try to compile the kernel Neo31 or not :p
<Neo31> why not elacheche_anis ?
<sarhan> 2 hours to compile the kernel --'
<sarhan> i try it :D
<Neo31> I can't pass 30 minutes
<sarhan> with 100% cpu activity :D
<Neo31> I will need a room with a good air conditioner to compile for more than 30 minutes
<elacheche_anis> looooool sarhan :)
<Neo31> or may be limiting cpu frequency may help
<Neo31> not sure
<Neo31> 5alini nkammal ftouri
<sarhan> Neo31: you need to overclock your cpu not decrease the frequency :D
<sarhan> Neo31: fech tekel?
<thelinuxer1> I used to compile the kernel back in my slackware days, now I am just lazy ..
<Neo31> makarouna bel djaj sarhan :p
<Neo31> hayya je go
<Neo31> see ya later
<elacheche_anis> me too.. I will go home (finally) :D
<elacheche_anis> see you later EgyParadox and thelinuxer1.. It was nice to meet you :D
<thelinuxer1> bye guys
<EgyParadox> bye
<thelinuxer1> elacheche_anis: nice meeting u too :)
<EgyParadox> #ubuntu--classrom
<OsamaMongy> hello
<OsamaMongy> any body there ?
<EgyParadox> Yes
<OsamaMongy> I want to know it there is some one from the embedded linux group ?
<EgyParadox> well, I am not one of them.
<OsamaMongy> hmmm  so do you know me  ??? :)
<EgyParadox> sadly no
<Neo31> hello OsamaMongy
<OsamaMongy> hello
<Neo31> i am not from embedded linux group
<Neo31> sry
<OsamaMongy> don worry :)
<OsamaMongy> guys I'm Osama Mongy thats all for now :)
<Neo31> why are you asking for someone from that group
<Neo31> and don't they have and irc channel?
<OsamaMongy> I wanted to know if there is another meeting soon or not
<Neo31> hh, everybody is welcome here OsamaMongy :)
<OsamaMongy> and i thought this IRC channel is for the rest of the teem
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> I am just a visitor here, may be EgyParadox can help
<Neo31> or someone else
<OsamaMongy> actually it's my first time to the irc channel but i attend meetings
<OsamaMongy> ahh i think i'm the one that says welcome now :)
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> yep :)
<OsamaMongy> so I didn't know your name ?
<Neo31> Ahmed
<OsamaMongy> welcome Ahmed
<Neo31> thx :)
<OsamaMongy> and thanks for your reply :)
<Neo31> np ;)
<Neo31> I though it maybe something I can help with
<OsamaMongy> many thanks :) if you are interesting you can attend the next meeting :)
<EgyParadox> Neo31:is from the tunisian LoCo team
<OsamaMongy> sorry interested :)
<OsamaMongy> wow this is so nice :)
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> when will be your next meeting?
#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-20
<sarhan> hello world
<OsamaMongy> hello
#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-21
<Mohamed> السلام عليكم
<thelinuxer> Mohamed: 2a3likom el salam
<thelinuxer> wa3alikom*
<Mohamed> هل تستطيع أن تساعدني في لينكس؟
<Mohamed> مشكلة بسيطة
<thelinuxer> ان شاء الله
<thelinuxer> إيه المشكلة ؟
<Mohamed> كنت أسطب أبونتو من القرص
<Mohamed> لكن لم يكتمل التسطيب
<Mohamed> كنت اخترت التسطيب بجانب نظام التشغيل
<Mohamed> لما فتحت ويندوز
<Mohamed> قل حجم أحد البارتيشنز
<Mohamed> عندي
<Mohamed> ا2
<Mohamed> 2
<Mohamed> ما رأيك؟
<Mohamed> هل أنت معي؟
<thelinuxer> انت عملت بارتيشن للينكس إزاى ؟
<Mohamed> لم أعمل شيء
<Mohamed> عند التسطيب
<Mohamed> كان هناك 3 اختيارات
<Mohamed> التسطيب مع النظام الحالي
<Mohamed> أو تحديد الأجزاء يدويًا المقتدم
<Mohamed> وخيار 3 كان في الوسط
<Mohamed> اخترت التسطيب مع النظام الخالي
<Mohamed> الحالي
<thelinuxer> أظن كل إللى حصل إنه أعاد توزيع المساحة عشان يعمل البارتيشن بتاعه
<Mohamed> ممكن
<Mohamed> كيف أعيد الأمر إلى ما كان عليه
<thelinuxer> عارف ال device manager فال windows ?
<Mohamed> ؟؟
<Mohamed> :)
<thelinuxer> ويندوز إيه إللى عندك ؟
<Mohamed> وجدته
<Mohamed> xp
<Mohamed> وجدته
<thelinuxer> طب تمام
<thelinuxer> إفتحه و شوف البارتيشنز
<Mohamed> كيف
<thelinuxer> مش إنت قولت "وجدته" ؟
<Mohamed>  ظهرت لي قائمة فيها المعالج والصوت وا
<Mohamed> Display adabtor
<Mohamed> Disc drivers
<Mohamed> ?
<thelinuxer> sorry
<thelinuxer> ba2aly keteer masta7'demtesh windows
<thelinuxer> sawany
<thelinuxer> efta7 start -> Run and  type
<thelinuxer> diskmgmt.msc
<Mohamed> جيد
<Mohamed> ظهر
<Mohamed> E
<thelinuxer> 7elw
<thelinuxer> shayef el partitions ?
<Mohamed> أصبح 85 ج
<Mohamed> بعد ما كان
<Mohamed> 200
<thelinuxer> feeh partition zeyada delwa2ty el mafrood ..
<Mohamed> في أكثر من بارتيشن زيادة
<Mohamed> :(
<thelinuxer> dah manteky
<Mohamed> صحيح
<Mohamed> ماذا أفعل الآن؟
<thelinuxer> if u want delete the partitions and recreate them
<thelinuxer> but this will not merge them with ur old partition
<Mohamed> ok
<Mohamed> هل توجد طريقة لدمجهم؟
<thelinuxer> mafeesh taree2a default men el windows
<Mohamed> أو هل يمكنني خلق تجزيء جديد
<Mohamed> ؟
<thelinuxer> u'll need partition magic
<thelinuxer> that's what i meant by recreate the partition
<Mohamed> ok
<Mohamed> delete the partition from Disk Manager?
<thelinuxer> yes
<thelinuxer> but take care
<Mohamed> how?
<thelinuxer> not to delete one of the other partition
<Mohamed> ok
<Mohamed> بسم الله
<thelinuxer> i was helping u restore the partitions
<thelinuxer> but let me ask
<thelinuxer> y do u want to delete them ?
<thelinuxer> r u going to try ubuntu :D ?
<thelinuxer> rn't*
<Mohamed> Of course
<thelinuxer> tayeb u need free space to install ubuntu on
<Mohamed> I have been trying to for centries
<thelinuxer> then y don't u try to come to one of our meetings
<thelinuxer> and we will help u with the installation ...
<Mohamed> I live in Ismailia
<Mohamed> but I am a mistake
<thelinuxer> hmm ....
<Mohamed> I deleted the E drive wich contained all the games
<thelinuxer> opps...
<Mohamed> أخي الصغير سيقتلني
<Mohamed> هو أصغر مني بسنة
<Mohamed> :)
<thelinuxer> lool
<thelinuxer> ma3lesh
<Mohamed> لكنه يظل أغر مني
<Mohamed> أتعلم ما الذي كان موجودًا في هذا القرص
<Mohamed> Silkroad
<thelinuxer> what ?
<Mohamed> Silkroad Online
<Mohamed> وهذه تنزل في 12 ساعة
<Mohamed> استعادة الويندوز
<Mohamed> restore point wont solve that?
<Mohamed> عندما حدث هذا الأمر، تعاركت مع أخي
<Mohamed> والآن الألعاب راحت
<Mohamed> هناك قتل
<Mohamed> :)
<Mohamed> لم أتعرف عليك؟
<Mohamed> ما هو اسمك الأول على الأقل؟
<thelinuxer> sorry i was away
<thelinuxer> Ahmed Toulan
<Mohamed> محمد أحمد
<thelinuxer> Ahlan beek :)
<Mohamed> تشرفت
<Mohamed> هل قلت نعم أم لا في الاستفتاء؟
<Mohamed> :)
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> no politics here ;)
<Mohamed> ok
<thelinuxer> tab wenta 2olt na3am wala l2 :D ?
<Mohamed> لا بكل تأكيد
<thelinuxer> bravo
<thelinuxer> me too
<Mohamed> في أول انتخابات حرة
<Mohamed> نذهب ونقول نعم
<Mohamed> هذا عيب
<thelinuxer> lol
<Mohamed> :)
<Mohamed> كيف لهم
<Mohamed> أن يقولوا التفاف على إرادة الشعب
<Mohamed> لم يكن الاستفتاء على الدستور أو الانتخابات ولكن كان على "تعديلات دستورية" ومع ذلك يقولون التفاف
<thelinuxer> 3andak 7a2
<thelinuxer> ma3lesh i have to go
<thelinuxer> nice meeting u :)
<Mohamed> ok
<Mohamed> and you to
<Mohamed> ;)
<thelinuxer> salam
#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-22
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey guys :) the 3rd version of the Linux kernel is finally out.. It's the stable release..
<Mohamed> السلام عليكم
<Mohamed> هل هناك أحد ليساعدني في التسطيب؟
<ubuntiste-msakni> و عليكم السلام :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> تفضل.. :)
<Mohamed> أنا خصصب بارتيشن
<Mohamed> EXT3
<Mohamed> primary
<Mohamed> حتى أضع فيه لينكس أبونتو
<Mohamed> تمام
<Mohamed> خصصت
<ubuntiste-msakni> تمام.. لكن كان بﻹمكانك أن تجعله EXT4 أحسن
<Mohamed> لكن عندما أفتح الاسطوانة
<Mohamed> لا أجد أي تقسيم للقرص الصلب
<Mohamed> عندما اختار تحديد البارتشين يدويًا
<ubuntiste-msakni> عندك Windows7 أو vista أليس كذلك!!
<Mohamed> ويقول لي أن التقسيمات الأخرى ستحذف
<Mohamed> عندي إكس بي
<ubuntiste-msakni> ok
<Mohamed> ماذا أفعل؟
<ubuntiste-msakni> عندما تختار تحديد التقسيم يدويا ماذا تجد؟؟؟
<Mohamed> يكون هناك صندوق حواري فيه قائمة لا تتضمن إلا تقسيم واحد
<Mohamed> div/
<Mohamed> حاجة
<ubuntiste-msakni> تكون فارغة أو ﻻ ؟؟
<Mohamed> وشريط أفقي فارغ ليس فيه ألوان
<ubuntiste-msakni> ping a3Dman aosama d4de DigitalFlux kim0|vacation Remoun
<Mohamed_> sorry
<Mohamed_> windows failure
<ubuntiste-msakni> في الحقيقة هذه ثاني مرة أتعرض لهذا المشكل.. في المرة الماضية قمت بتنصيب أوبونتو على كل القرص ثم أعدت تمصيب SEVEN ثم قمت بإرجاع GRUB لكن ﻻ أضن أن هذا حل مثالي لك :/
<Mohamed_> لم أقرأ الرسالة السابقة
<Mohamed_> إذا أسطب على كل القرص
<ubuntiste-msakni> تلك هي آخر رسالة
<ubuntiste-msakni> إنتضر
<ubuntiste-msakni> إذا فعلت ذلك تخسر كل ما فيه..
<Mohamed_> وأنا لا أريد ذلك
<Mohamed_> فماذا أفعل؟
<ubuntiste-msakni> شخصيا ﻻ أملك حل مثالي لهذه المشكلة.. لذلك أنصحك بطرح مشكلتك في المنتدى
<ubuntiste-msakni> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=258
<Mohamed_> شكرًا على كل حال
<ubuntiste-msakni> أو على ML إذا كنت مشترك بها.. أظن أن ML تكون أفضل و أسرع
<ubuntiste-msakni> ML= Mailling List
<Mohamed_> في اليوم الماضي تعلمت من أحد رواد هذه القناة تقسيم القرص وكان هذا جيدًا
<Mohamed_> :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> جميل :)
<Mohamed_> أين القائمة البريدية؟
<ubuntiste-msakni> آسف ﻷنك لم تجد ضالتك عندي..
<ubuntiste-msakni> دقيقة
<ubuntiste-msakni> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-eg
<ubuntiste-msakni> تلك هي
<EgyParadox> a3Dman aosama d4de DigitalFlux kim0|vacation Remoun #ubuntu-classroom Mark Shuttleworth is there
<EgyParadox> q&a session
<EgyParadox> !oneiric
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-23
<Vip_freenode> مساء الخير
<Vip_freenode> كيفكم يا رجالة
<Vip_freenode> ?
<Vip_freenode> يا عرب
<Vip_freenode> طب يا جماعة التحرير
<Vip_freenode> طب يا شباب الثورة
<Vip_freenode> ؟
#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-24
<brian-99> hola
<psychicist__> hola
<psychicist__> hablas árabe?
<brian-99> no
#ubuntu-eg 2012-07-16
<maxLimit> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2012-07-17
<maxLimit> السلام عليكم
<os_> وعليك السلام
<os_> maxLimit, وعليك السلام
<maxLimit> can ask a developing question ?
<os_> لا
<os_> أنا ما بفهم بالتطورر
<os_> أنا ما بفهم بالتطوير
<maxLimit> معلش انا آسف
<os_> أنا الآسف ;s
<maxLimit> كلك ذوق .. طيب ممكن اعرف القناة دي مختصة بأي موضوع؟
<os_> هذه قناة لمجموعة أبونتو مصر
<os_> maxLimit, ادخل على #linuxac بعد قليل
<os_> هناك أنا س هناك مختصة بالتطوير في أنظمة لينكس
<maxLimit> تسلم ايدك .. انا هدخل عليها
<maxLimit> بس انا مش فاهم يعني ايه مجموعة ابونتو مصر .. هل القناة مختصة بالتعريب مثلا؟
<maxLimit> اذا ممكن افيد و استفيد بالقناة هنا
<maxLimit> ازاي ممكن افيد و استفيد بالقناة هنا؟
<os_> لا
<os_> لا أعرف صراحة ;S
<os_> مفترض أن تكون مختصة بالدعم
<maxLimit> طيب شكرا  على المساعدة
<os_> maxLimit, عفوا
<os_> maxLimit, فينك تسأل بالقناة وإن كان أسبوع الباسكال
<maxLimit> تسلم
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there every one
<cobra-the-joker> السلام عليكم
<cobra-the-joker> في حد هنا ولا بكلم نفسي ؟
<cobra-the-joker> os__: انت اسامة من #linuxac ?
#ubuntu-eg 2012-07-20
<arbeinka> Hello
<os_> arbeinka, hello
<arbeinka> hey there
<arbeinka> http://s10.postimage.org/6xidwxftj/DT11688.jpg
<arbeinka> New addition to our collection.
<arbeinka> This just arrived today.
<kpp> :-D
<kpp> too few people
#ubuntu-eg 2013-07-15
<Ali__> salam
<Ali__> السم عليك ورحمة الله
<aelmasry> salam 3likom
<aelmasry> elacheche_anis, hello
<Aelmasry__> salam
#ubuntu-eg 2013-07-16
<elacheche> Sa7a chribtik ashams :)
<elacheche> ashams, take a look → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<ashams> awww
<ashams> let's hope for the best
<ashams> elacheche, made a new profile?
<ashams> like the one locos make on first proposal
<elacheche> nope.. a second nickname so I can use my desktop, laptop and mobile :)
#ubuntu-eg 2013-07-18
<henn> hey guys
<henn> i will be moving to egypt soon
<henn> hi @lunapersa
<lunapersa> hi
#ubuntu-eg 2013-07-19
<henn> hey guys
<henn> is dokki a good area
<henn> i will be moving there soon
<yousiry> hello
<yousiry> what do you think about whats going on in egypt?
<yousiry> I'm in a moral dilemma
<henn> yousiry: dilemma about what
#ubuntu-eg 2013-07-21
<med__> صدقائي لدي مشكل في إشعارات empathy
<med__> <med__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/291155/empathy-doesnt-show-all-notifications
<medubuntu> مرحبا
<medubuntu> مرحبا
<medubuntu> mar7abane
<maysara> http://i.imgur.com/WUs50iU.jpg
<maysara> [0.570640] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<maysara> أرجو المساعدة
#ubuntu-eg 2016-07-20
<philipballew> hey theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> Heya philipballew, how's it going?
<philipballew> theShirbiny, it is okay.
<philipballew> Im just working away at life. You?
<theShirbiny> studying for my rhce :)
<philipballew> theShirbiny, what is that?
<theShirbiny> a redhat certification
<theShirbiny> https://www.redhat.com/en/services/certification/rhce
<philipballew> theShirbiny, oh cool, is it hard?
<theShirbiny> philipballew, nothing really _that_ hard, I just don't have that much real-world experience with some topics
<philipballew> theShirbiny, ah, I dont either.
<philipballew> oh, theShirbiny want a free beta invite to my cms I have been working on?
<theShirbiny> sure :D
<philipballew> theShirbiny, fyi, if you use it, and let us know the things and problems you find, as well as actually deploy a site, I will probably be able to send you a tshirt
<philipballew> theShirbiny, https://accounts.zesty.io/developer-pilot/phil1 when you sign up you will get a free invite to a SLACK channel, but dont join since its currently broken...
<philipballew> use the forum page for everything atm
<theShirbiny> I'll make sure to report any bugs or problems :)
<philipballew> https://forum.zesty.io
<philipballew> theShirbiny, Im not sure how long it takes to ship a package from California to there, but we can do it.
<philipballew> So like look at the forum page and see the posts people have been making.
<philipballew> If you make that kind of stuff on things you find, I will really love it...
<theShirbiny> Don't bother with the tshirt, I don't go out that much lol
<theShirbiny> Plus I might change where I live next month or so :D
<philipballew> theShirbiny, haha, alright.
<philipballew> theShirbiny, but seriously, please let me know what you find.
<theShirbiny> I will, looks really great btw
<theShirbiny> philipballew, I can't setup a domain using "Zesty.io Vanity URL"
<philipballew> theShirbiny, It should be a sitename.zesty.sites
<theShirbiny> yup, I still get "No Domain" option when i refresh the page
<philipballew> theShirbiny, Can you maybe post that in the fourm and I can answer it so I can see a screenshot maybe?
<philipballew> we just moved cloud providers so thats maybe why
<philipballew> I say that so in case someone else runs into it I can help them with the link
<philipballew> the project is soo fresh theShirbiny
<philipballew> so new
<theShirbiny> congrats!
<theShirbiny> you planning to release it as an open source project?
<philipballew> theShirbiny, I think something like that soon. What we need to do is go over the best os lisance to use.
<philipballew> like gpl or apachie and such
<philipballew> They have a free version and a paid version, so I am not sure how that will work
<theShirbiny> ah, maybe they'll take gitlab's way
<theShirbiny> community/self host vs pro/managed
<theShirbiny> done, https://forum.zesty.io/t/cant-change-options-in-manage-domain-name-section/68
#ubuntu-eg 2016-07-21
<philipballew> theShirbiny, yeah, and I am in charge of the community part now
<theShirbiny> cool, you should develop some kind wordpress and other CMSs migration tools
<philipballew> theShirbiny, about how hard would that be to do?
<theShirbiny> I guess it depends on how different your database structure/storage backends from other CMSs
<philipballew> theShirbiny, so there is a bug for that.
<theShirbiny> bug for what?
<philipballew> I am just gonna set the domian manually now
<theShirbiny> oh yeah
<philipballew> something with tha dns
<theShirbiny> you guys using AWS?
<philipballew> philipballew, Google
<theShirbiny> highlighting yourself xD
<philipballew> theShirbiny, haha, its been a long day man
<philipballew> Startups will do that for you
<theShirbiny> I'm not into startups anymore, they're fun as hell, but I don't have the time for that!
<theShirbiny> you should change the twitter url on your home page lol
<philipballew> theShirbiny, im 24 so I needed the job out of university
<philipballew> :)
<philipballew> haha theShirbiny thats not good.
<philipballew> thanks for the info though. We have some things to make better
<theShirbiny> yw :)
<philipballew> theShirbiny, We havent officially launched the beta yet
<theShirbiny> Really great value, I like the idea of marketing focused CMS
<philipballew> theShirbiny, yeah, thats what the idea is. I think they want to leave Wordpress for people who do serious blogs or news sites
<philipballew> If you see anyone who could use it, let them know
<philipballew> We are always down to expand into Northern Africa
<philipballew> theShirbiny if you build and launch a site also, I will probably blog about you
<theShirbiny> wordpress and other CMSs sure can do that, but the market has been about how fast can i get a value from X not whether it can do it or not
<theShirbiny> I'll let them know for sure :D
<philipballew> theShirbiny, Sorry i went offline earlier
<philipballew> I hae to run quickly
<theShirbiny> don't worry about it
#ubuntu-eg 2018-07-17
<elacheche> There is bots only in here :'(
#ubuntu-eg 2020-07-19
<Tractiontester> السلاام عليكم
